# Unable to pee & contractions.



## Angharad87

Anyone have contractions that are just like real bad period cramps? Like, unable to walk or move on the bed bad? The MW on the ward says they aren't real if it's period like and they're after something "more". And they won't check my dilation again yet (was 1cm at induction 9hrs ago) cos they think I'm too calm and the pains are too mild... :/

Also, I now can't pee cos of the painful cramps. Peeing makes my insides hurt like hell. Been told to drink more and wait another 2hrs or so and see if I can pee.

I hurt all inside badly when they happen and feel so damned alone. Anyone else had this? Whether period pains were real for you or not?


----------



## MrsAgar

Sounds like latent labor! I had that for three days before they would admit me. I was terrified to pee because it caused a huge contraction... I feel for ya! It's hard... Hopefully it doesn't last as long for you.


----------



## Angharad87

Yeah it's scary to go! :( but finally managed a lil so won't tell em yet. They threatened me with a catheter if I still can't. Lol. :(


----------



## lozzy21

I had nothing but back ache untill 9cm. I'd had back ache that got worse over a few days untill the only thing that would ease it was walking.


----------



## amjon

I delivered with what I thought were "some cramps". I didn't think they were bad enough to be labor pains, but she came VERY soon after the "cramps" started. I only rated them a 5/10, so not all that bad.


----------



## MrsAgar

Angharad87 said:


> Yeah it's scary to go! :( but finally managed a lil so won't tell em yet. They threatened me with a catheter if I still can't. Lol. :(

Lol yeah those aren't fun! I had to get one while pushing... Horrible!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Any contraction that is doing something to keep labor going is real. What she means is you're not in active labor yet. You don't need to be checked, and the less is actually better. Most contractions are hard to have laying in bed, so you should try to be on your feet as much as possible. That will help things to keep moving plus not make the contractions so bad.


----------



## Pink Sugar

I delivered my last son off those cramps I went to the er and they told me oh we'll just monitor you over night but you'll be able to go home in the morning yeah I delivered at 7:45... Then the nurse had the audacity to say you thought those were cramps lol....ummmm lady I've had had three children one without pain meds I know what contractions feel like and those just felt like bad period cramps


----------

